# Mahindra Tractors...any good?



## notnksnemor

Thinking about getting a small tractor with front bucket.
Mahindra has a 25 h.p. at about half what a Kubota costs.
All input is welcome.


----------



## shdw633

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Thinking about getting a small tractor with front bucket.
> Mahindra has a 25 h.p. at about half what a Kubota costs.
> All input is welcome.



Wondering that myself and for the same reason.


----------



## CTP

I own a Mahindra 5555 with front end loader that is about two years old with 215 hours on it and have not had any problems with it. We also have a Massey and JD, the Mahindra is as strong or stronger than both. It has actually replaced both of the others for bush hogging. My FIL also has a 50 HP Mahindra with about 1500 hours and no problems and no complaints.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

My buddy just bought one back in Sept of 18.  The 25 HP HST Shuttle Shift model.  He did all our foodplots and bushhogging last fall on 2 properties.  It performed flawlessly and easily handled a 5 foot bushhog.  I was totally impressed.  We did summer foodplots with it this summer. Apparently Mahindtra is the #1 selling tractor now, at least in the compact models.  I dont think it was that much cheaper than Kubota as he priced both out and I think the difference was less than 2k.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

I have had my 5570 4WD for just over a year, and have just over 125 hours on it.  The only issue I have had was when it was new, and about 15 degrees, I couldn't get the lift to go down.  There is an isolation valve to hold it up in transport mode, and it wouldn't move because the fluid was so cold and thick.   The local Mahindra dealer sent a mechanic and service truck over the next morning and fixed it.  I also told them in the cold weather the battery seemed like it was a little weak when you first tried to crank it after sitting for a couple days.  They put in a brand new battery when they fixed the isolation valve.

That is about as trouble free a tractor as I ever had.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

FWIW, I gave 33,400 tax, tag, title, dealer prep and all options out the door delivered for my 5570.  I got it with the ag tires instead of the commercial tires.  If I am gonna get it stuck, I want to bury it to the hood pins.


----------



## John Cooper

Nothing wrong with them at all!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Folks that have been farming for a while remember when Kubota first came to the states, they were good tractors but rough around the edges. They were cheaper than anything else at the time, Kubota listened to what people wanted with design and such and now are one of the best out there. Mahindra has done the same thing. Their tractors now don't resemble the first ones they imported.


----------



## kmckinnie

*5540*
2wheel. Does what I need.


----------



## John Cooper

Man that tractor is pretty........ wish I could say........

Hey Kmac how ya doing!!!!!


----------



## lonewolf247

The first Mahindra tractors way back from when they were first available, were not the best tractors.  I knew several people who had them, and the ones that really worked them, and put many hours on them had problems.  

Fast forward today, I don't currently know many people in my area who have them, so I honestly can't say.  Just speaking from my perspective, and if I were going to invest a decent sum of money on a tractor, I would be hesitant. That's just me though, once I formed an opinion of them years back, it's hard for me to get past that.

I have always bought used tractors, many from the 50's, 60's, and 70's.  I even have a couple from the 40's.  Most are Allis Chalmers, because they were built simple, and dependable, and I know how to work on them. That being said, buying older tractors, and having to tinker on them a little, is not for everyone.

 If I were to go out and buy a new tractor, I would look at what the farmers use, what the levee boards use, what do people who bale hay use, and what other people who use tractors to make a living use. You also have to consider the horsepower you are looking at, and what brands seem to offer the best tractors for that given horsepower.  

I'm sorry I got carried away.  Ha... I'll be honest, for the size tractor your looking for, I would go with a Kubota.  If the cost is too much new, I would find a very clean, low hour, used one.  

You say the cost of the Mahindra is near half, that sounds sorta extreme?  It may be, I honestly don't know, but you have to compare apples to apples.  Anyhow, I'm not trying to discourage you, I'm only one opinion.  I wish you good luck with whatever brand you choose!


----------



## notnksnemor

For pricing I was using the Thomasville Mahindra dealer website.
They show a 25 h.p. with loader for around $23,000 MSRP with a $9600 dealer rebate.
That's about $13,400 for the tractor.
Not a bad price in my opinion.


----------



## HuntingFool

I am also looking at a compact tractor with a loader to use at the house and at the lease. They are all priced about the same out the door. I have gotten quotes on them all with loader, bush hog, disc, box scrape and trailer. All of the manufacturers came within 2k of each other. It just comes down to preference of features and reliability. Each one has its pros and cons. Myself, I will most likely be going with a Deere.


----------



## JustUs4All

kmckinnie said:


> *5540*
> 2wheel. Does what I need. View attachment 979576



That is a pretty tractor but for whatever that is in front of it, as Mr. Clower used to say, "Choot that thang".


----------



## Rick Alexander

I have the John Deere 870 with a bucket and 4WD standard gears.  Great tractor that'll surprise you with it's capability for a 25 HP tractor.  That particular model and the 970 had a problem with the clutch sticking to the plate if you didn't use it for a while (lets say a month) and it rained.  The new clutch they make to replace it supposedly doesn't have such a big problem but they quote the price for the parts only at Ag Supply was in excess of $2500.  Absolutely insane.  I've always heard parts for their stuff is a ripoff and I believe that now for sure.

Better check around to see what parts availability and costs are relative to others in your area before you decide whatever brand you choose.  Believe me it will be an issue at some point.


----------



## shdw633

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> For pricing I was using the Thomasville Mahindra dealer website.
> They show a 25 h.p. with loader for around $23,000 MSRP with a $9600 dealer rebate.
> That's about $13,400 for the tractor.
> Not a bad price in my opinion.



They have a 41 hp on there for $12000 after rebates but it doesn't have a FEL.  I think that's a great price.


----------



## notnksnemor

shdw633 said:


> They have a 41 hp on there for $12000 after rebates but it doesn't have a FEL.  I think that's a great price.



I'm not a tractor expert by any means, but it appears red paint costs less than green or orange.


----------



## Jethro8410

Any paint is cheaper than green paint and I own 10 of them.    I will say I do have a lil 95hp Kubota 4x4 with a fel that is tough but for everyday use and longevity I'll stay green


----------



## NE GA Pappy

HuntingFool said:


> I am also looking at a compact tractor with a loader to use at the house and at the lease. They are all priced about the same out the door. I have gotten quotes on them all with loader, bush hog, disc, box scrape and trailer. All of the manufacturers came within 2k of each other. It just comes down to preference of features and reliability. Each one has its pros and cons. Myself, I will most likely be going with a Deere.



in that horsepower range, go buy you a Yanmar, and save yourself a few thousand $$.  Yanmar builds those hp tractors for JD anyway, so you really are just paying for green paint and pretty decals


----------



## TomC

In my shopping I have been totally unimpressed with the smaller JD 25HP E series. BUT......they have a new D series 25HP (3025D) that will be hitting the scene in the next few months that has really good specs. Much heavier duty than the E series, only comes in gear drive but does have a shuttle shift. Pretty much an old school no frills tractor. I'll be checking it out before I buy otherwise I'm buying orange (Kubota 2501 or Kioti CK2610). Tractorbynet.com is great site to educate yourself as well as here!


----------



## Jethro8410

In the Deere the E series is economy.   It's stripped down to the bare minimum with no extras at all.   The d series, m series, and r series are all way more advanced.   Think of them just like truck models


----------



## maker4life

We added an 85hp Mahindra to our barn. It's not quite as fancy a ride as our Deere's but it's been a good tractor.


----------



## tree cutter 08

I would find a few people that have a few thousand hours and ask them. Hard to tell anything about equipment with only a few hundred hours. I've got around 3500 hours on a kubota 30hp. I can honestly say it's been a good tractor. Got a 70 hp  kubota with only 350 hrs of so and while it's been good so far, it's still to early to say for sure. I've talked to a lot of farmers and hay cutters around here and never heard anything negative about kubotas. I don't see many mahindras .


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Whatever you buy, post back and give us your input and reasons why.  I am hoping to retire in a few years and may invest in a compact tractor for all my club activities that require a tractor.  I dont need anything above 35 hip and am looking more around the 25-30 hp variety you are looking at.  I know Kubota has a 33hp that has interested me, but based on my buddies Mahindra tractor, they will get a hard look as well.


----------



## lonewolf247

tree cutter 08 said:


> I would find a few people that have a few thousand hours and ask them. Hard to tell anything about equipment with only a few hundred hours. I've got around 3500 hours on a kubota 30hp. I can honestly say it's been a good tractor. Got a 70 hp  kubota with only 350 hrs of so and while it's been good so far, it's still to early to say for sure. I've talked to a lot of farmers and hay cutters around here and never heard anything negative about kubotas. I don't see many mahindras .


That's the thing, they all look good, and usually perform well, for under 1000 hours. Talk to someone who has 3000+ hours on one.  You'll probably have a hard time finding one.  Most who use a tractor daily, are gonna buy a Kubota, or John Deere.  

Now, that being said, if one is only wanting a tractor to take to the club 2-3 times a year to bush hog, or disk plots, do they really need the best brand tractor?  I'm not really sure, but I'm just not a fan of off brand tractors or implements. I rather buy a used brand name tractor and implements. 

About 20 years ago, I bought 2 Bush Hog brand 406's.  It's the heaviest 6' rotary cutter that Bush Hog made.  I think they cost well over $5000 today. I paid $450 for one, and $100 for the other.  Both needed a little work. The $100 one had the stump jumper welded to the shaft from the gearbox. I had a machinist fix it back right for $200. The other just needed the side bands and skids welded and repaired, which I welded myself.

In 20 years of using them, I've only had to change the clutch disk on one, and a hub on crazy wheel on the other.  I have used and slightly abused them cutting bush, and small saplings over the years.

I feel you get what you pay for with tractors implements, and heavy equipment.


----------



## stringmusic

If you’re gonna buy a Mahindra, check out fredricks outdoors in Decatur Alabama, that’s where I bought mine. They deliver up to 500 miles at no cost and you don’t have to pay sales tax. I saved thousands buying through them.

https://www.fredricksoutdoor.com/


----------



## stringmusic

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Thinking about getting a small tractor with front bucket.
> Mahindra has a 25 h.p. at about half what a Kubota costs.
> All input is welcome.


https://www.equipmenttrader.com/Far...HINDRA-Max+26++(25.6hp)+4x4+Loader-5008831460


----------



## 1gr8bldr

I decided to keep my old tractor but shopped around extensively and really compared models. Mahindra is not just cheaper, it's equal to or better on many levels


----------



## rjseniorpro

I have a Mahindra 3215, 4x4, front end loader, 2006 model. I bought it used with 800 hours on it, gave $8,000 for it. Had it three years and wouldn't take $10,000 for it, no issues, tough as nails. It will pull anything I put behind it, absolutely bury a turning plow and 5 foot bush hog is a pleasure to use, it's hystrastac and a pleasure to operate.


----------



## Big7

Where are they made?

I heard Rush stumping for them more than a few times. I doubt seriously he would stump for something he didn't have a fair amount of confidence in.


----------



## sleepr71

I’ll say that Newer Mahindra products are good. Probably just as good as JD in SMALL tractors. I like Kubota everything ..up to 110 or so HP. Kubota makes a fine lighter duty & Hay tractor. Cooling systems are a tad bit undersized when working them hard & A/C running..in my experience? Row Crop farming, or doing heavy work on a regular basis...requires Green paint...period! Not to mention better resale value. I’ll just add one more thing.. ALWAYS buy a little more tractor than what you think you need..as long as you can transport it.!


----------



## kmckinnie

I just got a 5540. 2wheel. I like it. Hope it last. ?


----------

